
Boncuklu Tarla: Ancient site older than Gobeklitepe unearthed in Turkey - 1cvmask
https://www.aa.com.tr/en/culture/ancient-site-older-than-gobeklitepe-unearthed-in-turkey/1664156
======
seesawtron
Those interested in Gobeklitepe might find this debate interesting to
understand the context:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk3xdMkwMsE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk3xdMkwMsE)

